# GoPitbull Animal Shelter Donation Drive



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

As some of you may know, Dave (redog) is affiliated with Orphans of the Storm, an animal rescue agency based in Illinois which was founded in 1923 and rescues about 1,200 dogs per year from the county animal control. Any animal which makes it to this shelter is accepted as an orphan for life and is welcome back under any circumstances. Currently, the shelter houses 100 dogs, and generally ranges from 90-130 dogs at any one time, half of those usually being pitbulls or other bully breeds. Dave works with these dogs personally doing house manners, basic training, socialization, and ultimately placement and adoption. He has placed countless dogs, but has adopted an astounding 13 of these dogs himself. The dogs housed at this shelter go through about 55 lbs of food per day, and as you can imagine, the costs add up.

You can see pictures of both their dog facility and cat facility by visiting Orphans of the Storm | About Us | Virtual Tours. This really is a wonderful shelter.

I have been wanting to start a donation drive for a while now, and I figured that this shelter would be the best choice, seeing as how Dave has done a lot for the community.

*Sounds great! How can I help?*

Send any donation over $5 via PayPal to [email protected]. I ask that donations are at least $5 due to the fees PayPal charges. If you do not have access to PayPal, post in this thread and let me know and I will see if something can be arranged.

All donors will receive a snazzy ribbon next to their posts showing that they donated (like the one to the left of this post), and those who donate $10 or more will be made a GoPitbull VIP.

This drive will most likely be open until the end of the month, or until donations stop rolling in. 100% of these funds will be going to this shelter, minus PayPal fees.

*IF YOU MAKE A DONATION,* post in this thread with the E-Mail address you used to send the donation. I will update this post with a list of donors.

*Donations so far:*

$10 - GoPitbull
$10 - Roxy_Nie
$10 - Elvisfink
$10 - lil bit pit karma
$10 - Judy
$40 - redog (preemptive matching)
$10 - Cain714
$15 - ericschevy
$15 - Kane
----
Total: $130

Edit: Yay, we broke $100 on December 5, thanks to Cain714's donation.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Donation Sent From [email protected]


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Cool. Ill match ya! thanks


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Dave,
Here's another $10 sent from [email protected]

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Thanks, y'all! I'll be changing your status to VIP and giving you a donation ribbon soon. Been super busy lately (training for my new insurance job).

Thanks again!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks Doug, Ill match you too


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Karma decided to give up her new Wubba, for you. She sent you 10.00.

[email protected]


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the help, guys. I really do appreciate it. All of your designations have been updated (put in VIP usergroup and given donation ribbon).


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

$10 from me. Thanks for helping the orphans.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

you guys are awesome!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Awesome, thanks Judy!


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

mine will come at you on 24..payday


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

hers a few links to the orphans
theres even a pocket pit in there

Orphans of the Storm 
Orphans of the Storm
Orphans of the Storm


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I'm going to be leaving this up and open for a while.... no need to end it yet!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Much love from Cain*

Cain sent $10.00 bucks for a really good cause, hope this will help out a little.

my email : [email protected]


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Cain714 said:


> Cain sent $10.00 bucks for a really good cause, hope this will help out a little.
> 
> my email : [email protected]


Thanks for the donation, bud. Dave set you up with VIP/donation ribbon, and I'll be editing my post to show your donation.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I'm going to be posting a new method soon of people completing offers which will give them the ability to donate money to the shelter drive without actually spending any money (or spending very little). Be on the look out 

It'll be stuff like 'apply for this credit card, get $X donated to the shelter drive in your name'


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

is this still going on?? I would love to help...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

for the kids.... From [email protected]


----------



## pitcrew5 (Mar 10, 2009)

*donation*

I can't seem to get paypal--I want to donate please tell me how--my e-mailis [email protected] thanks--Chrissy


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

just sent one ova  $20bucks from [email protected]


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxzeeshan66 (Mar 21, 2009)

great cause!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Dave! I wanna donate but dont know how to use paypal help!
i wanna send $10 from me and $10 from my husband


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

just sent 10 dollars for the little guys.. from [email protected]

thats also for anyone who needs to email me guys

LETS DONATE!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

well to be honest it was chinos idea!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

$10 Sent your way from [email protected].


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I sent you another $10 through paypal a little over a week ago. Let me know if you got it. 

Cheers,
EF


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

we sure did Bro. sorry it took awhile. been testing the new stuff but Ill fit you with a new postbit in a while. Thankyou and carriana Both! the orphans thank you!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

How have I never seen this before? I feel like I've read the title, but not the thread, maybe it was one of those my crappy internet took forever, and I got caught up in something else lol, anywho, I just sent $15 bux while I still can, since the big layoff is looming, I figure it can get the pups a lot further than it can get me 
Email address sent from- [email protected]


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

more for the kids 

from [email protected]  thanks for letting us help out


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Dan! and floor candy too! you have no idea how much it helps out.


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

oops, didn't read the first page, now i know where to donate!


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

I donated $25. Hope this helps


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Awe thanks ya'll! as soon as I get the verification, Ill have postbits for everyone and pump up your member status'


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

hi, just sent $10.00 from [email protected]


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ahh I knew this thread was around here somewhere... I had heard about it but havn't ever come across the thread:hammer:

Guess I'll have to set up a pay pal finally and get you some shelter money!:woof:


----------

